# Spirulina in your Cx media?



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I have a pile of spirulina powder from a health food store and want to put it to use. Here is my ?

1. Can it be added to dry FF media, like a Carolina mix? and in what concentration? I have heard some past grumblings that spirulina added to FF mix, slows down production of FF.....true/false?

2. Can I use in addition to Herpivite/Reptical as a dry powder for dusting FF before feeding? Anyone see a down side to this?

Thanks in advance.

Shawn


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Personally, I don't think they need it. As adults, frogs are carnivores with a short digestive tract. They may not even be able to absorb spirulina and you'd just be wasting your money. Just use vitamin powder for dusting and save the dried alge for the tadpoles.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*spirulina*



Arklier said:


> ..... They may not even be able to absorb spirulina and you'd just be wasting your money. ....quote]
> 
> Now if that is the case then at least there would be the curiosity in seeing all those lime green poo on the glass...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

FFs on a commercial diet have been shown to have no vitamin A but do have some carotenoids in the eyes that the frogs can use. Adding the spirulina to the media may (and I stress may) increase the levels of carotenoids in the ffs as these can be stored in fat cells (and they already have a mechanism for storing carotenoids as opposed to vitamin A). 

I add spirulina to the ff media as a simple additonal precaution until there is conclusive evidence that shows it doesn't do any good. 

If you add too much, it may cause problems but I add some to my media (about a teaspoon/0.5 lbs) and have seen no decrease in production. 

Ed


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Half a pound!? That's a mistype right ed?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

A teaspoon per 1/2 pound would not be a mistype.

s


pastorjosh said:


> Half a pound!? That's a mistype right ed?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Now that you point that out scott, that makes sense. I was thinking he was giving two measurements. Too much turkey.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

That amount is is enough to turn my cultures green and I do not see any reduction in amount of flies produced. 

Thanks for the help Scott. 

Ed


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

Shawn


----------

